# Patience to answer another ZiwiPeak question?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Bless sweet N*T*M*4U for sending me a trial bag of ZP Venison Dog Cuisine.

The bag has so much copy on it, I tried to read it all but all I can see is feed as daily meal or over kibble.

They are thin, little squares and either I have confused myself with THK or the frozen ZP, but am I to rehydrate this before serving? I really thought that I read about patties and rehydrating so I was perplexed at the little squares and I could not see further directions.

I pinched off a bit for each girl and they LOVED it and were begging for more!

I did not want to feed it improperly so did not give them more.

Can you tell me how you use this? Thank you!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You could feed them it the way it is or some add a little water to it to soften it up. I, personally had it to my Chi's Honest Kitchen food. My chi really loves it too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my girls really love ziwipeak. i just feed it as is. i know i have read that some add water but i dont need to do this, mine love to have a good drink of water along with it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

ZiwiPeak can be fed as a meal. You don't "need" to rehydrate it but I always add water to it (it does not soften up!) just to aid in their digestion. Honest Kitchen you NEED to add water to...that may be what you were thinking of or the freeze dried Stella & Chewy's maybe? But you don't need to rehydrate Ziwi like you do those other two foods. ZiwiPeak is the best prepackaged dog food there is because it consists of only meat, organ, vitamins & minerals. It's a simple food & next best to feeding prey model raw. We use ZiwiPeak as a meal replacement when I am busy or have forgotten to take a raw meal out to thaw. Usually my pups get between 1/4 scoop (the 2.2lb bags come with a scoop) & 1/3 of a scoop twice a day (if I was to feed only ZiwiPeak) depending on the dog. Some dogs get chunky on this amount so you'll have to adjust accordingly. Puppies will need more (twice the amount based on their weight).


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Can I ask you all where do you purchase ZiwiPeak?  Pedro has allergies to most of the dog foods and the vet has him on a prescription diet that I don't think is any better, so I was thinking about this food. Do you have to purchase online or is it sold in anyplace like Petsmart or even a feed store? I don't know where to go to find it!:foxes15:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I posted some pictures and information how I feed my chis here....


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/58923-yay-ziwipeak-rocks-but-how-much.html


Shelly....I dont think alot of petstore carry ziwipeak.....you can order it online at amazon......


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually, we get our ZiwiPeak right at our dog speciality store (which I think is a lot more common to have close to you than a big box store). You can not find it at Petsmart/Petco/Walmart/etc (nor can you find really any premium food--other than Tractor Supply which carry a few decent kibbles). You can check the ZiwiPeak website (Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition) & you should be able to search your zipcode to see if you have a local carrier.

I think ZiwiPeak, Honest Kitchen, Stella & Chewy's & even many many MANY premium kibbles are WORLDS better than any "prescription diet" you get at a vets office. JMHO.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to buy it online Shelly, usually off of Amazon.


----------

